# 2014 RANGER HALL OF FAME INDUCTEES



## HAMMER11 (Apr 9, 2014)

Rangers and Ranger Associations,

It is a distinct privilege to officially announce the nominees who have been voted for induction into this year’s Ranger Hall of Fame. Attached is the official memo. The induction ceremony will occur on 16 July 2014 at Ft. Benning, GA. Please join me in distributing this list as a congratulation to these exceptional Rangers!
a. SGM Peter Bacerra
b. MSG Kenneth Bachmann
c. LTG Dell Dailey
d. CSM James Fowler
e. CSM Jeffrey Greer
f. COL Robert Guy
g. LTG John Le Moyne
h. BG Herbert Lloyd
i. SSG Calvin Rollins
j. COL Robert Tonsetic

Respectfully,
SSG Nathan A. Rodeheaver
75th Ranger Regiment
RS9 NCOIC


----------



## LOOON (Apr 9, 2014)

It's nice to see that they managed to squeeze in someone that isn't a high ranking officer or high ranking NCO.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations, Rangers!


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

